# [hardware] nVidia CK8S Ethernet Controller (résolu)

## Re[s]eT

Salut tout le monde,

j'ai des soucis pour faire marcher mon interface réseau correctement, voici ce que donne mon lspci:

```

00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 80a7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at ff6fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

Vous avez une idée sur le driver réseau à utiliser  :Question: 

----------

## chris256

Salut ,

Chez moi c'est forcedeth :

```
00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e000

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth

```

----------

## Re[s]eT

t'as quel kernel?

j'ai cherché forcedeph avant de faire mon post mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé ...

----------

## chris256

Zen-sources , il y a un post dans "unsupported software" mais de mémoire il était dispo dans tout les noyaux que j'ai testé ( vanilla , gentoo-sources ... ) , que te renvoie un :

```
grep -i forcedeth /boot/config
```

```
localhost chris # grep -i forcedeth /boot/config-x86_64-2.6.24-zen1-r3

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

```

```
localhost chris # modinfo forcedeth

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-r3/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver

author:         Manfred Spraul <manfred@colorfullife.com>

```

----------

## Re[s]eT

C'est bon je l'ai trouvé merci de l'info, dès que je peux je recompile mon kernel histoire de voir si tout est ok cette fois ci

----------

